# ibs



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

I have been doctoring (every kind) for about 3 year with very little success. Constipation and sever pain almost everyday. Diet of certain foods and all medications don't help. All specialist say it's I.B.S. The stress level in my life this year hs been severe and I am seeking councelling and am using yoga. Does any have pain, gas before defecating or even before? NEw medicine is coming out this next year I am told. Please help.


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

GH, you have posted this in the food recipe forum. If you ask your question on the Discussion Board you should get some asnwers. Welcome to the BB, I am D so can't help you.


----------

